# Smoked Elk/Pork/Buffalo Meat Balls



## bassman (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't know quite where to put this.  I had about 2 pounds of ground buffalo, 1 1/2 pounds ground elk and about a pound of my homemade bulk Polish sausage.  Mixed with panko (oriental bread crumbs, salt, pepper, Italian seasoning, onion powder, garlic powder and parsley flakes.  Flattened out a ball and inserted a cube of muenster cheese.  Rolled in Jeff's rub and wrapped with bacon.  Smoked at 240 degrees until 155 degrgees, ldled my homemade BBQ sauce over and took to 165 degrees.  Good stuff!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 16, 2009)

those look great! points!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep I wish I had some of the wild game meat but since I don't hunt guess I shouldn't complain!  Those look wonderful.  Buffalo I can get I think.


----------



## alx (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, that is so unique.Great job and beautiful pics.Points to you.


----------



## bassman (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the points ALX and TW!  Rick, if you lived anywhere near here, I'd fix you up with some elk meat.  I just pulled out 10 packages of elk steak from 2007 yesterday.  Made it all into jerky today using my dehydrator.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are definetly moinkers from the wild side. I love wild game meat it taste so so so good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

They look great but since he used Buffalo instead of Beef wouldn't they be Boinkers... LOL I just had to...


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely killer meat balls.  My kids would love that.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I haven't an Elk at the moment (Wish me luck in Sept.) but I do have lots of Moose left over and a small bit of bear burger left. I can get buffalo at the IGA just across the street from me $1.65 per lb. I will definately have to try that with some asiagio cheese instead of Munster. Your qview has me drooling. 

and Yah 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for thinking outside the box.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 16, 2009)

PS to give beef that game meat flavour add some crushed juniper berries to any marinade. Not a lot mind you just a touch as juniper is quite strong. a smidge of c u min helps give a sense of game meat too.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 20, 2009)

looks great. got me itching to fire something up. hungry now.


----------

